# Sebastian - 5month old chinese hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Chinese Hamster.
Sex: Male
Age(s): 5 months old.
Name(s): Sebastian.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Kids got bored.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way. We have various transport runs so it doesn't hurt to ask! 
Other: Sebastian is a sweet little man, but he is a bit unsure of people because he hasn't been handled much. If you give him time he is ok with you and will let you hold him 

































Sebastian showing that he can be handled, he just needs time


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He is very cute.. xxx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This boy is still looking. He is getting much braver and stands at his bowl when its dinner time <3 He loves his wheel too


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here...


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't suppose you are coming anywhere near Cheshire way?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Don't suppose you are coming anywhere near Cheshire way?


I can ask around but thats quite far so cant promise anything


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> I can ask around but thats quite far so cant promise anything


That's great thanks, bit of a long shot I know but he is so cute.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This little man went to a new home this morning


----------

